# Seite kann nicht aufgerufen werden



## uni (21. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Hab' eine Site im Internet, die bei mir und vielen anderen problemlos funktioniert. Es gibt aber einige, die behaupten, sie würden nicht mal die Startseite aufrufen können und sofort eine Fehlermeldung bekommen. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich die Ursache einkreisen soll. Bei mir kommt ja der Fehler nicht. 'Hab daheim von Mozilla bis Netscape alles installiert und alles funzt. Bestimmt liegt es an Javascript, CSS oder alten Browsern! Aber wie kann ich das feststellen???

Gibts irgendwelche Analysetools im Internet, wo man seine Site checken lassen kann?

Meine Page ist unter "www.wds-faustball.de" . Vielleicht kann  sich jemand das mal angucken und sieht gleich, was der Fehler ist. Wäre super.


----------



## Deemax (21. Januar 2003)

Bei mir hat der Netscape 4.7 ein Problem mit der eingebunden Javascript-Datei. 

Das steht bei dir im Code:
<script src="src\js.js" LANGUAGE="JavaScript" TYPE="text/javascript"></script>

Die Datei heißt wie ihre Endung. Änder mal den Namen.


----------



## uni (21. Januar 2003)

TATSÄCHLICH. Dank dir vielmals!
Der Netscape 4.75 hat ein Problem mit dem Dateinamen "js.js".
Habs' umbenannt und jetzt gehts -  teilweise.
Jetzt gibts auf der nächsten Seite Probleme mit meinem CSS-Menüs.
Hat jemand vielleicht noch nen Tipp? Unter Netscape 7.0 läufts...


----------



## uni (21. Januar 2003)

Schein mich mit meinem Schicksal abfinden zu müssen:
Netscape 4.7 hat tatsächliche Probleme mit CSS - wenn man dem
CSS-Forum glaubt...
Was mach ich jetzt?  Kann doch nicht mein ganzes Design in den Gulli kicken! War ne Menge Arbeit


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Januar 2003)

selber schuld.

entweder du arbeitest so, das es bei netscape ab 4.7
und ie 5 läuft, oder du machst es so wie du und
musst dich damit abfinden, dass es unter einigen
browsern nicht läuft.

mecker bei w3c, die bestimmen was im internet
geht und was nicht geht


----------



## sam (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *mecker bei w3c, die bestimmen was im internet
> geht und was nicht geht *


...was beim thema nn4.x nix helfen wird, 
weil das w3c den browser auch nicht 
wegbeamen kann


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Januar 2003)

stimmt auch wieder,
was solls, lass netscape 4.7 einfach links liegen,
unter nn wird eine seite nie so aussehen wie im ie


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (21. Januar 2003)

sag niemals nie


----------

